# Super Bowl Tickets



## bwsmith_2000 (Feb 4, 2006)

THE SUPER BOWL TICKET


A man had 50 yard line tickets for the Super Bowl. As he sits down, a man
comes down and asks if anyone is sitting in the seat next to him. "No," he
says, "The seat is empty."

"This is incredible," said the man. "Who in their right mind would have a
seat like this for the Super Bowl, the biggest sporting event in the world,
and not use it?"

He says, "Well, actually, the seat belongs to me. I was supposed to come
with my wife, but she passed away. This is the first Super Bowl we haven't
been to together since we got married in 1987."

"Oh...I'm sorry to hear that. That's terrible. But couldn't you find someone
else, a friend or relative, or even a neighbor to take the seat?".

The man shakes his head. "No they're all at the funeral."


----------

